# Another Brute Vid



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

and another....


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

That first vid had some deep holes!! 

You got to love the v twin power :rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Sure wish I had some places like that close to the house!! Nice vids!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good vids, they make me what to do snorkles and play in the water again


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

cool vids!!!

but that brutes friggin loud, he need to put some insides back in the muffler, too loud for me. Cool but LOUD i know his ears ring after riding it all day


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

LOL no doubt you can hear him coming and going for miles. Sound like straight pipe.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha prolly a worn out HMF... Can run straight on these brutes, will burn up the valves.


----------

